# Tennis: Rafael Nadal VS David Ferrer betting tips



## Willa (Sep 2, 2014)

Date: 15:00 09/06/2013

Selection: other

Bet: Over 3.5 sets

Odds: 2.03

Rafael Nadal VS David Ferrer betting tips

Betsson has a couple of interesting bets today! First, I like Ferrer +7 games at  1.98 (49/50). With the great focus, resulting in a solid game for Ferrer as well as considerably less game time in this torunament i think those odds are great.
The Over 3.5 sets played priced at 2.03 (103/100) is also juicy. In both of the matches these two have played on clay this year Ferrer has taken a set. Given his performances so far this tournament I can't see why those odds should be so high!
Betsson also offers a £100 Risk Free Bet at the minute. Bet on any of these tips, and if you lose you'll be refunded your stake in bonus money!
want to know more odds stats seartch: 985.so/bxbB


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 2, 2014)

what is this ?


----------



## Willa (Sep 2, 2014)

admin said:


> what is this ?


I will post something interesting next time


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 3, 2014)

Willa said:


> I will post something interesting next time


Date: 15:00 09/06/2013

I hope you don't live in the past


----------

